# Cambridge Military Hospital. Jan '13



## perjury saint (Jan 30, 2013)

*CAMBRIDGE MILITARY HOSPITAL, ALDERSHOT.​*
*After changing my mind about heading 'oop narth' at the last minute and a miserable fail at my first port of call, I found myself peering through the fences of this southern beauty.
Failure was not an option today as this had happened here a few weeks earlier! After some fence vaulting and squeezing I was in! PRAISE THE LORD!! 
The first thing which struck me was the deathly silence, just the odd banging window and the wind occasionally howling through the clock tower, VERY atmospheric! The second thing that struck me was the peely paint... Mmmmmm! Lots of it too. Together with one of the longest corridors I've seen yet this place rates as one of my faves! BOSTIN!!​*
*Heres a bit of history before the pix...​*_The Cambridge Military Hospital, built by Messrs Martin Wells and Co. of Aldershot, was located at Stanhope Lines. It was named after Prince George, Duke of Cambridge and opened on 18 July 1879. In the First World War, the Cambridge Hospital was the first base hospital to receive casualties directly from the Western Front. The Cambridge Hospital was also the first place where plastic surgery was performed in the British Empire. Captain Gillies (later Sir Harold Gillies), met Hippolyte Morestin, while on leave in Paris in 1915. Morestin was reconstructing faces in the Val-de-Grace Hospital in Paris. Gillies fell in love with the work, and at the end of 1915 was sent back from France to start a Plastic Unit in the Cambridge Hospital.
After the Second World War, with the decline in importance of Britain's military commitments, civilians were admitted to the hospital. It pioneered the supply of portable operating theatres and supplies for frontline duties. The hospital also contained the Army Chest Unit. It was closed on 2 February 1996 due to the high cost of running the old building as well as the discovery of asbestos in the walls.​_*ON WITH THE PIX... HOPE YOU LIKE 'EM!​*


























































































​
*Thanks for looking... ​*


----------



## MrDan (Jan 30, 2013)

I always loved the 'bleeding doors' at this place!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome stuff as always dude! Nice to see this place is still doable despite the heavy police presence recently!


----------



## darbians (Jan 31, 2013)

Great pics. I really love the main building. Every ward just a little bit different, 3-400metre corridor, the corridor ward upstairs and the condition. Very little vandalism and natural decay. I hate to burst everyones bubble but the bleeding doors are just felt tip!! Still look cool though.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 31, 2013)

Arrrrrrrrrrrghhhg wish we'd got in now, It looks ACE mate, excellent pics of of it too, WE must return!!! Well splored that man!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks like a very interesting place...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 31, 2013)

Cracking photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 31, 2013)

banging stuff as usual


----------



## evilnoodle (Jan 31, 2013)

Those doors are reet creepy!


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm liking the lamps! They remind me of eyes, very nice


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 31, 2013)

Them there doors are bleeding ace.

Great report and superb images. Top stuff my man


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 31, 2013)

This is absolutely fantastic, love to see a site with no vandalism. Brilliant shots, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 31, 2013)

Yaaayyy! Great stuff, glad you got to see this place, though I am a wee bit jealous! Cracking pics there, love the window and the light. That corridor is epic, the famous doors are fab and peely paint everywhere, what more could you ask for, heaven!  Great pics and report


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 31, 2013)

whooooooop!! just brill tink !


----------



## skankypants (Feb 1, 2013)

Pure class!


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 1, 2013)

Ninja Kitten said:


> whooooooop!! just brill tink !



*Thanks Captain!! Damn shame you couldnt make it...*


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 2, 2013)

Very nice stuff indeed, glad to see more of these reports popping up this year


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 2, 2013)

very nice indeed


----------



## steve2109 (Feb 2, 2013)

Stunning pictures mate, best I have seen from there, thanks for sharing


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 2, 2013)

Amazing pics and location!
Thanks...


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 2, 2013)

FANTASTIC SHOTS!!! beautiful light in that arched window, lovely job ps

Must admit ive tried that place a few times unsucessfully over the years so good to know u did it....infact last time was only a few wks ago

Them 3 spooky doors were apparently made even spookier wiv grime for a film a few yr ago

Yes very jealous!!! but in a nice way not that bitchin way that ive met sum dicks having!


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 3, 2013)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Must admit ive tried that place a few times unsucessfully over the years so good to know u did it....infact last time was only a few wks ago



*Keep tryin dude!! Shes WELL worth the effort!! *


----------



## darbians (Feb 3, 2013)

prettyvacant71 said:


> FANTASTIC SHOTS!!! beautiful light in that arched window, lovely job ps
> 
> Must admit ive tried that place a few times unsucessfully over the years so good to know u did it....infact last time was only a few wks ago
> 
> ...




What film?


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 3, 2013)

darbians said:


> What film?



*I heard they were painted for a film too, cant recall the name of it.*


----------

